# Windows 7 on Dell Latitude D520--anyone done it?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I'm thinking about putting Windows 7 on a Dell Latitude D520. I find no drivers offered from Dell for Windows 7, only XP and Vista.

Has anyone here ever done Windows 7 on a Dell Latitude D520?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

W7 should have all the drivers for that model, you can check device manager after W7 is installed to be sure. Most Vista drivers will work in W7 in case you need them.

Run the W7 upggrade advisor to check for potential problems.
https://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-advisor.aspx

.


----------

